

Brad Stone on Times Company Objection of Pulse News Reader - pierrefar
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/06/08/times-company-objects-to-news-reader-app/?ref=technology

======
fondue
The comments on the article's page are amazing; they practically alternate
between understanding what an RSS feed is to being completely oblivious to it.

Is it a win for the NYT if I feel like I should register with them so I can
comment on the article? Would anyone even read my comment if I did?

